# Cherax destructor



## Aquariuman

Hey, does anyone have any information on how to keep this species of crayfish? Do they need any special care? I've researched but couldn't really find anything. Also, what do they eat and how do I take care of them while they moult. I've had only two crayfish before but one killed the other and then climed out and died during the night.*frown Please take into account that I was very young and I won't make that mistake again. Lastly, is this a good starter crayfish or would you recommend some other species of crayfish to start out?*c/p*


----------



## Big Dog

I had one of these guys. I would make sure they have some place to hide when they want to. Mine eat anything it could get a hold of. Jut make sure you have a good lid on the aquarium. Otherwise they could climb out of the tank like mine did. I never found mine.


----------



## Aquariuman

Big Dog said:


> I had one of these guys. I would make sure they have some place to hide when they want to. Mine eat anything it could get a hold of. Jut make sure you have a good lid on the aquarium. Otherwise they could climb out of the tank like mine did. I never found mine.


Thanks for replying so soon. Sorry to hear about your crayfish. Do you know anything on how they moult or what to feed them after they finish? I've heard about people feeding crayfish egg shells because they have calcium. Will this work for a Cherax destructor? Lastly, what should you feed them to keep them on a healthy and balanced diet? Thanks again!


----------



## susankat

Just because the Yabby enjoys turbid waters, does not mean the water quality can be poor. 
As dissolved oxygen decreases, feeding and therefore growth, also decreases. Good feeding activity and optimal growth are achieved when salinity levels are lower than 8 ppt and are dependent on healthy, well oxygenated waters.
When a Yabby gets too big for its current shell, it has to shed its shell and grow a new one. During this time, the yabby is quite vulnerable and may be eaten by its own kind. The shell should be left in the aquarium so that the yabby can eat it and regain calcium. This can be encouraged by not feeding the yabby for 2-3 days after moulting or until the shell is eaten. If the shell has not been eaten in this time, it should be removed to prevent water fouling. It is recommended to give them a few hiding places such as small caves to hide from other Yabbies to give them a better chance of survival through this stage. Cannibalism should not be allowed as this can spread Porcelain (White tail) disease.

feeding
Yabbies are generally considered detrivores, eating dead and decaying plant material. They are opportunistic feeders and in an aquarium environment where detritus is impractical, they can be considered omnivorous. They will eat anything from rotting leaves and wood to live fish, earthworms and other aquatic organisms. They are rather skilled hunters, so any other fish or creatures that are kept with yabbies should be considered expendable. 

In an aquarium situation they are best fed on blanched vegetables such as peas, carrots and zucchini, and occasional meaty foods such as earthworms, bloodworms and brine shrimp. 

Avoid mammalian meats and offal as, although your yabby probably will eat them, their digestive systems are not designed to cope with those meats.

crayfish website ===== crayfishworld.com


----------



## snail

I started googling them because of your other post and it led me here! There does seem to be a lack of good detailed info about them. What I did find is fairly general and agrees with the info susankat found. It seems like they are fairly easy to keep but are agressive toward tank mates. They are commonly called yabbies.
THE YABBY – Cherax destructor :: NSW Aquaculture Association Inc.


----------

